# Happy birthday to me....



## FishingForSupper (Mar 9, 2016)

A little early, but the local gun shop finally got more GP100s in and I got in there in time to get mine. Can't wait to hit the range!


----------



## -CN- (Mar 10, 2016)

Good gun!
Happy birthday!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

Sweet piece! I have a fondness for revolvers. I have a ruger in 44 and a lr/wmr Single Six unconverted from 72' (super sweet trigger)


----------



## FishingForSupper (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks. Love those ruger revolvers and have been wanting this one for a long time. Something about a 4 inch .357 that just feels right.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice! :beer:

I will own a manly revolver one day! :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 11, 2016)

nice! i'm looking for a model 29 that won't bust my bank account.i just bought this for a birthday present to me.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2016)

another nice purchase!

Whens my birthday? :-k :LOL2:


----------



## FishingForSupper (Mar 13, 2016)

Hit the range for a short bit this morning. Had a pit a few through it just to see how it did, and it didn't disappoint. Now I need to start working on some handloads!


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 13, 2016)

Is that tin? Nice shooter.
[emoji12] 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

